# Lightweight Black and Charcoal Blue



## Pascal (Aug 25, 2006)

has anyone else noticed that *CHARCOAL BLUE * and *LIGHTWEIGHT BLACK* eye shadows are striking similar and almost identical ?

here's charcoal blue http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...ID=PROD1  0394

and here's lightweight black from the summerwear quad 
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=44609


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well-Plumed (the charcoal blue) is a lot darker than lightweight black in person...but I can see where they look very similar in the pictures.


----------

